# Odd mistakes



## Cthulhu (Dec 30, 2002)

There are a couple of odd spelling errors I ran across in Wiley's Filipino Fighting Arts: Theory and Practice.

The first is writing 'decadence' instead of 'descendants', and the second one I've seen is 'desecration', where it should obviously have been 'discretion'.

Angry publisher, perhaps?

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Nov 20, 2003)

I'm reading a BJJ book with terribly bad typos right now. The worst: "cluster phobia" for "claustrophobia".


----------



## pknox (Nov 20, 2003)

Well, clusters are kind of close together, and I guess if you're in a small room...


----------

